

EU-commissioner Kroes: My thoughts on Aaron Swartz, and the benefits of openness - jaap_w
http://blogs.ec.europa.eu/neelie-kroes/aaron-swartz/

======
h3rm4n
Finally someone with the power to change things, takes a realistic stance on
the issue. Hopefully she will act on her words as well.

